# RS4 rally



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Do u guys have any idea where i can get a RS4 rally car from Hpi
elecric or nitro doesn't matter
Thanks this will help alot!!


----------



## generallee01 (Dec 3, 2005)

Ebay!!!!! I have an rs4 i think they can be converted to offroad. LMK if interested


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, the Electric RS4 Rally & the Super Nitro Rally have been discontinued, the best source for one of those is on E-Bay. 

I have an RS4 converted to rally that I could part with as well, it is a converted RS4 Sport with Losi's Rally shocks on it. Has the under body cover, but no lid (body).

At one time I had 7 HPI cars between 3 Rally cars & 4 sedans I really had fun with the rally cars. They are really cool on the right terrain.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey guys is there any other rally cars i should beaware of.
NOTHING from tamiya


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

what cha got against tamiya?  j/k 
theres a few good tamiya ones thought but never mind....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Nobody else made a real "rally" car, there were a few conversions made by individuals, and Associated actually put out a conversion kit for the TC3 that was good, but it's long since out of production too.

Basically any Touring car can be made into a rally car with the exception of the "wide Diff, short dogbone" cars (like the RS4 Pro3) because the arms and shafts are too short for good suspension travel. All rallies and conversions were 200mm wide cars though, a 190 will work, but not as well.The only difference between a 200mm sedan & a Rally car is the front kick-up bumper and the "long" travel shocks.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

tommckay said:


> Nobody else made a real "rally" car, there were a few conversions made by individuals, and Associated actually put out a conversion kit for the TC3 that was good, but it's long since out of production too.
> 
> Basically any Touring car can be made into a rally car with the exception of the "wide Diff, short dogbone" cars (like the RS4 Pro3) because the arms and shafts are too short for good suspension travel. All rallies and conversions were 200mm wide cars though, a 190 will work, but not as well.The only difference between a 200mm sedan & a Rally car is the front kick-up bumper and the "long" travel shocks.


What would be the best car to convert in to a rally?


----------



## generallee01 (Dec 3, 2005)

i have an rs4 that could be converted. LMK


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

What about the rs4 pro4 or the sprint2 

would the tc4 work from team associated


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hard to say what would be the best car to convert, I would say pick a DURABLE car to do it to, that's why the HPI's did so well, they were (are) tough as nails to take the pounding that Off-Road gives. The biggest problem with converting now would be making a 200mm electric car & getting a kick-up front bumper. You can use short AE Buggy shocks for the shocks.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Another alternative is a Losi Street Weapon. There was a version called the Rally Weapon with longer shocks and different rear hubs. The shocks are no longer available new, but all parts are available from HPI for their rally shocks which will fit the Street Weapon. One advantange of the street weapon is that the driveline is fully enclosed. If you can find one of the RPM conversion kits you can change it to 12MM hubs and that makes it wider also for use with 200MM bodies.

You can usually find a Street Weapon cheap on ebay. Or I might consider selling one of mine with the rally hubs (but you will have to get the HPI shocks). If you use losi 10 degree front bulkhead and the XXX-4 carriers, you have a 30 degress kickup.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Boy Hockeyman, looks like everybody that replies wants to sell you their old stuff.

I had forgotten about the Street Weapon, don't know about parts availability for it, but it was a good one.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

tommckay said:


> Boy Hockeyman, looks like everybody that replies wants to sell you their old stuff.
> 
> I had forgotten about the Street Weapon, don't know about parts availability for it, but it was a good one.


I know its crazy everybody wants too sell there stuff to me lol


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

That might have something to do with the first sentence of the first post saying:

"Do u guys have any idea where i can get ..."

and in a later post:

"Hey guys is there any other rally cars i should beaware of."


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Associated makes a rally kit for the TC3. There are a couple companies making offroad buggy kits for the TC3, and you can contact them about a slipper clutch.
Brian


----------

